# XT Commerce 3 admin template ändern



## Crunchip (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Wo kann ich bei XT Commerce 3 das Template vom admin bereich ändern? ich suche mich da nun schon seit einer weile fast tod dran und finde einfach nichts. leider ist auch google keine gute alternative diesmal. ich hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Crunchip,
im Verzeichnis "admin" direkt, dann weiter im Unterordner "includes" solltest du die meisten fehlendenden Dinge für das große Ganze finden und im Unterordner "modules" dann für die jeweiligen modulspezifischen Geschichten.

Viel Spaß dabei!

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------

